# nitrate help



## j.l.forsen (Jan 28, 2012)

So for the last 3 weeks ive been having issues with nitrate. Up to about 50-80 ppm it has slowly killed off all our fish except 2 eels and a hermit. In the past 3 weeks weve done 3 water changes with vacuum scrubbed off all algae and changed the pads and media in our filter with no positive effects. Tested the tap water and it has no nitrate issues. Any help would be good. Thanks


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

The nitrate may not be the culprit. I have nitrate off the chart before (maybe even now) with no ill effect on the fish. The drastic WC and clean might have aggravated the problem.

Really need to know more to even try to guess what the problem may be. How old, how big and how many fish in the tank, feeding etc ....


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Since you're "changed the pads and media in our filter with no positive effects"...indicates that you may not have a good cycle. If you've changed pads and frequent water changes have not given beneficial bacteria to efficiently break down ammonia, nitrite, nitrate.

Some remedies:
Use bacteria in a bottle such as Seachem Stability, do frequent water changes but no more than 10%, don't clean the filter pads with tap water, use tank water to rinse the pads, use bio-media, less feedings, ...


----------



## j.l.forsen (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks for tips. The tank is s 90 gallon almost 2 months old


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

2 months is very very young for a SW system. So your problem started when the tank is only about 5-6 week old. I am guessing you stocked the system a bit too fast.

I am fairly aggressive when stocking FW tank but more cautious when it comes to SW.


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi,

I agree with the last thread. A Marine tank need to cycle veeeery slooooowly to accumulate nitrifying backeria to absorb ammonia and then nitrite (toxic to fish). It also sounds like you are using a canister filter. If you are - DON'T. They collect too much debris/dirt where nitrites can form. Filter with a Protein skimmer - hang on the back of the tank or assemble a sump underneath the tank. Water changes could also be too frequent. I change mine 20% once a month (also a 90 gallon with a 15 gallon sump - not the best setup but its all I can have) I get lots of good advice from J&L Aquatics so try them as well.


----------



## j.l.forsen (Jan 28, 2012)

Filtering with a fluval 404 and aqua c remora skimmer


----------



## pinkreef (Aug 18, 2011)

Biopellets worked for me


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

j.l.forsen said:


> Filtering with a fluval 404 and aqua c remora skimmer


Canister filters are not highly recommended for marine aquariums as they have low oxygen levels by design which is worse in saltwater conditions. If your Nitrate was that high in an aquarium that new, likely overstocking, overfeeding or both is to blame. I would perform 50% water changes to get the level down and start again slowly. Also as already mentioned above, it is unlikely that your Nitrate level killed your fish, likely a combination of conditions.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

As grant mentioned canisters are not highly recommended, but if you want to use it fill it with LR rubble instead of the usual media. I use the largest Aqua Nova 2000 filled with rubble and run Rowa phos & Purigen in the top tray and a polishing pad over them. Seems to work very well so far.


----------



## j.l.forsen (Jan 28, 2012)

I do have a pretty good hob filter. I just hear differ opinions on everything so maybe ill run both.


----------

